# help with C-Kermit



## balanga (Jul 27, 2017)

It's probably 20 years since I last used Kermit, but I'm trying to use it to upload files over a serial connection. 

Can anyone suggest where to start? There seem to be around 120 commands which is a bit intimidating..


----------



## balanga (Jul 27, 2017)

```
kermit
set modem type none
set line /dev/cuaU0
set speed 115200
connect
```
seemed to get me connected... Now how to upload files?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2017)

It's probably easier if you use comms/minicom. It's an ANSI terminal emulator heavily inspirited by the old MS-DOS Telix application. It should support various different transfer protocols (Zmodem, Xmodem, etc.).


----------



## balanga (Jul 27, 2017)

Telix! That's going back some time... I spent many hours using that program.... Much preferred it over Procomm...


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2017)

balanga said:


> Telix! That's going back some time... I spent many hours using that program....


So did I. I've worked for Tron (of the infamous TelTron 1200 modems) back in the day and had built a complete automated menu system for Telix to test modems 

It shouldn't be much of problem for you then, minicom is _exactly_ the same as Telix.


----------

